
Photography: What are your easiest beginner tips? - niyazpk
http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/164
======
mkanemoto
I wonder why no one has answered yet.

I was/am a hobbiest and semi-professional photographer (landscapes). I'll try
my best to answer your question.

I'd start with two 'threads': "composition" and "technical execution". The
oversimplification is these are exclusive.

There are a lot of resources about technical execution: exposure, image
manipulation, printing. Equipment is a concern as well: filters, Canon/Nikon,
good "glass", etc. For the most part digital cameras have automated what was
essentially a master craft. If you get really interested in the old school,
Ansel Adams's The Camera, The Negative, and The Print are great to flip
through. Photoshop and similar tools are incredibly powerful (and dangerous).

Composition is the artistry of the photograph. There are a lot of easy things
to get you started with composition. This entry has 4 "rules" and there is a
following post about how to break them:

[http://digital-photography-school.com/four-rules-of-
photogra...](http://digital-photography-school.com/four-rules-of-photographic-
composition)

Composition is often overlooked, but it's the most important skill. As you
learn more and more you can find your own personal style. Also, you'll find
good advice that is specific to the photography you're interested in: Still
life? Macros? Portraits? Sports? Landscapes? Studio?

The most beneficial approach I've found are photography sites like usefilm.com
and flickr. Browse through and find those inspirational images and
photographers that you really enjoy. Then, set aside a little time to evaluate
WHY you like what you are seeing? Is it the arrangement of light and dark?
Geometry? Color? What are the things that make it great? What conditions lead
to the great shot? Is what you are seeing repeatable by you?

If you have the time, you can learn about graphic design - just formal 2D
design with basic shapes and layouts... these skills are general and apply to
photography, painting, typography... big return for a small investment.

It's hard to answer your open-ended question to my satisfaction, but if you
are able to reply with more detail I can try to help some more.

and remember

the best camera is the one you have with you. So, carry that camera around -
even if it's a cell phone.

